# Budgie not molting and is Overpreening



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All;

One of my budgies can not molting his wing and tail feathers for too long time. and he is tryng to ripped them of but can not pull totally. some of his feathers broken (he broke them himself in half of it ) but root of feather is still in his wing. last month he can ripped one of big feathers (just one ) and it's hallow part was seems yellow. he seems in pain with his wing feathers. I went to 2 different vets and they said nothing wrong with him How can I help him to loose his feathers. Because right now he can not fly properly becuase of wings and he is not happy with them. he does not to allow me to touch his wings ( he is tamed)

I tried to bath him with warmish water but he refused to bath too. (before he liked bath but now he doesn not) I dont know what to can you help with that?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Were the vet(s) you took your budgie to Avian Veterinarians?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*On-Line Avian Veterinarians*
*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*

*Is this budgie a solo bird?
What are you feeding him?
Would you please post a picture of the budgie?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*


*Feathers - A Window into your Budgie's Health*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Faerybee thanks for reply.

The vets who I took my boy called themself exotic vets and they see so many bird patients. But I'm not sure because they dont member of Avian association of veterinarians.So I dont totally rely on them and some of their advices are weird ( for example one of them said dont give them veggies :/ ). 

I added two photos of him. You can see one of his feathers is not in shape. there are much of them. How can I help him to get rid of his disturbed feathers. I read aloe vera spray can help birds with feather problems what dou you think?

I have two budgies. Other one is completely ok very active chirping and eating all pelet food. But this one is really stubborn to eat pelet food. I'm trying every single day during past 3 years but I can not get any succes. I never give them seed on their cage. There are always harrisons and zupreem pelet foods all the time. But I give seeds two or three times a day to my sick boy becuase he is not eating pelet. I also give them veggies or fruits. I give them guardian angel time to time. 

if he can get rid of his those feathers I think he can releive.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend trying to remove the feathers without talking to an Avian Vet.
Pulling out the feather will cause quite a bit of pain to your budgie and cause him to lose trust in you.

I'd recommend calling the on-line Avian Vet in the link I provided above to ask for their professional advice.*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

No, I never do that to my boys I never hurt them...

I'll try to call online vets thanks..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck -- let us know how things progress, please!*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks but I try to asked yesterday from *Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*. Nobody returns me ( even if I paid the price. ).  I can not find any online vet. is there any suggestions?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm flagging your thread for the other staff to review to see if they have any suggestions.*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello;

Thanks a lot; By the way just now he dropped one of his feathers ( finally afters months) I added it's pic. you can see the difference hallow parts difference between my two budgies. white one has yellow hallow part. I'm not sure but it can sign of anything. and additionally his foots is too hot I'm not sure if they are related and seems he has ache of foot.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies feet are usually warm are there any other things that lead you to think that his foot aches? The feathers in the picture you posted look normal, however I do see the discoloration you are referring to in the shaft on the white feather, are there any others that have the same issue? There are many things that can cause issues with feathers, many of the problems are dietary, a common problem is vitamin A deficiency, there can also be issues with a feather follicle and also stress related issues like feather plucking. What veggies do you offer and does the bird with the feather issue eat them? Because that bird does not eat the pellets he is basically on an all seed diet, it may be helpful to add some vitamins into his diet.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks Cody;

Lately he is lay down on his belly so I supposed to be ache of foot and I compare his joints with my other boy it seems little bit swallen to me. I try to make him drink more water for possible gout problem. could be a gout?

Yes thare were other feathers with discoloration, 2 months ago he dropped one of his big wing feather and it's shaft more yellow than this one. 

Actually he is not totaly refuse to eat pelet food he nibble sometimes eat it but mainly he looks for seeds everywhere in tha cage so I give him 3 times a day. but he likes spinach,red bell peper, both like strawberry ( they can die for strawberry  they really love it.), carrots,cucumber, dandelion sometimes (it's little bit hard to find in here) I found dry knotweed and make them tea for them time to time and dripping to their mouth 2-4 drops. But my other bird looks so healthy than this one. I think pelet food is really best choice for them..

I'm adding 4 pinches of guardian angel to 50ml drinking water but 2 weeks ago I give them vitamin A to their water but vitamin A also consist ocalypus oil so I think they dont like it's taste so I stop it to giving them. 3 times a week I make their water with apple cider vinegar.. So I think his problem is malnutrition too but what else I can do I really dont know..

By the way there is still no answers from just answer web site are they really back to people?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Birds can get gout take a look at this article Gout in Birds - Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis, Treatment, Recovery, Management, Cost


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks Cody I actually read this and he has some of those sympthoms except weight loss. He is still eating well and his weight is around 35, but I can not be sure %100 that he has gout. So I can not give him any medicine. right now I can give him just water...

By the way he dropped another feather and again yellow part. You can see now better


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

I hope your little one is doing ok despite not having any answers! 

You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and Cody and I agree with them completely. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

It's unfortunate that you haven't been able to find a good vet and I'm sorry you're going through this with your bird~ I can't advise further but you have my best wishes!

We hope to see you around! 

Cheers 👋


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All;
He still try to pull his wing feathers and broke them in half. you can see one of his feathers broken part still in his wings. What should I do I dont know. there are 4 more of them. I try to look them and he screemed a lot I think broken parts hurting him. I asked to vet 3 weeks ago. and she does not want to riped them of. but does it right thing to do leave it.

By the way there is no answer from just answer web site  they are keep saying we are searching expert vet...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry you are having problems finding a proper veterinarian to help you.

Your budgie is obviously plucking and there must be an underlying problem causing this. Unfortunately, the members of this forum are not able to diagnose the issue and prescribe a proper treatment plan.

Please try to find someone through the link below -- even if you have to contact an Avian Veterinarian on the listing by phone and send pictures via email or Skype, one of them should be able to assist you.
Avian Association of Veterinarians

Good luck and let us know how things progress. 💙 💙 *


----------

